# Venison,Neck Roast



## puddle jumper (Sep 27, 2013)

Marinaded in Soy Sauce and Jim Baldridge rub.. Vacume sealed in a poor mans sealer "the sink"' for a day,
De-Boned it and stuffed it with hamburger, onions and pickles..

Bacon wrapped.
Smoked at 225, for 7 hrs to 160 internal,
at 6 hrs opened up and mopped with sticky fingers sweet BBQ sauce.
Rest for a hr and sliced thin, served...
Man good stuff...
PJ

PS,
The only thing I might change is I would pull it 150 next time..













IMG_5001.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Sep 27, 2013


















IMG_1236.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Sep 27, 2013


















IMG_1174.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Sep 27, 2013


















IMG_4675.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Sep 27, 2013


















IMG_3004.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Sep 27, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello Puddle Jumper.  Looks like you had a fine meal.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## themule69 (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks Great!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome,  how do you d-bone a neck?


----------



## puddle jumper (Sep 28, 2013)

Just like coring a apple, Take your time and cut around the bone from both sides until you can work it loose,,

Then you can stuff the cavity with what ever you think would go with it,,, Also done this with back hams...and front shoulders,

I have used jimmy dean sausage as well and had it turn out nice also..

PJ


----------



## uncle_lar (Sep 28, 2013)

looks fantastic, I have a neck roast in my freezer that Im going to have to get out now. :) good job


----------



## puddle jumper (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks you ,,

Give it a try ,I think you will like it,,,

PJ


----------

